# How Often Do You Eat Out?



## Lon (May 7, 2016)

Do you frequent Fast Food joints, restaurant chains, ethnic eateries?

I eat out twice a week generally and prefer Thai/Japanese/or Middle Eastern food. I do all my own home food preparation.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Fast food?  Very rarely on trips to the US.  

When we spend the winters in Thailand we eat out lunch and dinner every day - and almost always at a Thai food restaurant (instead of all the westernized ones there).  On other travels we eat out often.  At home we rarely eat out locally but when we go into Glasgow we eat out, or when we travel around Scotland we eat out.  We have a favourite chain restaurant/pub we like that is in the UK - lots of variety of great beers and ales and decent but not gourmet food.

Lon, what are your favourite Thai dishes?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> Do you frequent Fast Food joints, restaurant chains, ethnic eateries?
> 
> I eat out twice a week generally and prefer Thai/Japanese/or Middle Eastern food. I do all my own home food preparation.


Current tastes include, Thai/Indian/Steak house.  Try to select low carb meals so had to eliminated ribs & cornbread/TexMex.  We eat out once a week, only time we get a one-on-one with our oldest daughter.   My wife prepares all our other meals at home.  Once in a while I will cook my eggs.

Ameriscot, I know you didn't ask, but my favorite Thai dish is number 82, the Teriyaki chicken/cabbage&carrots & coffee.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Current tastes include, Thai/Indian/Steak house.  Try to select low carb meals so had to eliminated ribs & cornbread/TexMex.  We eat out once a week, only time we get a one-on-one with our oldest daughter.   My wife prepares all our other meals at home.  Once in a while I will cook my eggs.
> 
> Ameriscot, I know you didn't ask, but my favorite Thai dish is number 82, the Teriyaki chicken/cabbage&carrots & coffee.



I always thought Teriyaki was Japanese, but I guess not.  In Thailand the sauces used are fish, oyster, or soy.  I have too many favourites to name just one - pad thai with shrimp, green or red curry with tofu, yellow curry with potatoes, duck curry with grapes, glass noodle soup with pork, egg fried rice with shrimp.  Meat is always in small amounts and heavy on the vegetables.


----------



## Cookie (May 7, 2016)

Not much, but like to go to our neighborhood pub for brunch or dinner once in a while.  

Teriyaki is a Japanese cooking technique using soy sauce, mirin and sugar.  We can buy Teriyaki sauce in the grocery store for fish and meat dishes and many different restaurants serve their own versions.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2016)

Once or twice a month. 
Never fast food.
Usually privately owned; occasionally chain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2016)

We don't eat out much anymore like when we were younger and both working.  Rarely go to fast food places, just don't like the junk, but will pick up a take out pizza from a good NY style pizzaria once in awhile and get some really good Chinese food delivered maybe once a month.  We both prefer eating in the comfort of home and we do splurge on good food to prepare often.  So it hasn't been boring and we avoid the traffic and crowds.  After watching the TV show Kitchen Nightmares, I don't trust the cleanliness of some restaurants and their employees.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2016)

My favorite restaurant right now (and subject to change) is Cozumel's Mexican Restaurant.  I like the veggie dishes a lot.  The grilled veggies especially are very good.  There is another restaurant I go to once in awhile.  It's called the Tick Tock.  They are known for their Barbeque ribs.  I used to have the ribs but now will have a nice Greek Salad there.  I also go to fast food places a few times a week.  I like BK's Veggie Burger and onion rings or fries.  There are a few Chinese restaurants I order take out from.  I especially like General Tao's Tofu.  I order pizza once in awhile, too.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2016)

Two or three times a week, mainly for lunch.  I don't care about the food, just enjoy the conversation.  So somewhere where you can hear yourself talk, self-serve so you don't have to spend time hailing down a waitress, and where you don't have to get dressed too fancy, because that's a waste of time, and usually money.


----------



## Buckeye (May 7, 2016)

Since it's about 50 miles to the nearest McDs, fast food is not often a viable option.  If I do take the drive North to Hilo, then it Cronies (sports bar/grill) or Ken's House of Pancakes.  If I decide instead to go West to Kona, it's the Fish Hopper.  If I want to stay close to home it is Shaka's in Naalehu.  There are a couple of national chain restaurants on the Big Island but if that's what we had wanted we could have stayed in Florida...


----------



## Underock1 (May 7, 2016)

When my wife was still able to, we ate out at least twice a week. Often three or four times. Sunday morning breakfast at Cracker Barrel or IHOP without fail. One of our favorite things. Enjoyed watching the little kids with their families. We often had quick small dinners at Friendly's during the week.
Our "big" dinners were at Cracker Barrel or Red Lobster. Always enjoyed Chinese, but never seemed to get around to it much.
Now I live alone without a car, so all of my food is delivered and I never eat out.


----------



## Lon (May 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Fast food?  Very rarely on trips to the US.
> 
> When we spend the winters in Thailand we eat out lunch and dinner every day - and almost always at a Thai food restaurant (instead of all the westernized ones there).  On other travels we eat out often.  At home we rarely eat out locally but when we go into Glasgow we eat out, or when we travel around Scotland we eat out.  We have a favourite chain restaurant/pub we like that is in the UK - lots of variety of great beers and ales and decent but not gourmet food.
> 
> Lon, what are your favourite Thai dishes?



I like Gaeng Keow Wan Kai (Green Chicken Curry) Pad Thai---Tom Kha Kai (Chicken in Coconut Soup)
Tom Yum Goong (Spicy Shrimp Soup) &  Much Much More.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> I like Gaeng Keow Wan Kai (Green Chicken Curry) Pad Thai---Tom Kha Kai (Chicken in Coconut Soup)
> Tom Yum Goong (Spicy Shrimp Soup) &  Much Much More.



My husband likes some dishes called Tom Yum something or other.  He adds hot chilis to it and just about everything else.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 7, 2016)

It's rare that we get fast food and we try not to eat out too often.  When we do go out to eat, it's mostly while traveling.  I enjoy cooking and know I eat much healthier when at home.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2016)

The only time we eat pizza is when we visit my family in Michigan.  When a large family group is visiting pizza is the easiest.  Also go for Chinese at least once with my sister.  And Panera for those high cal cinnamonny bagel things, and lunch at brewpubs, etc etc.  

We eat healthy at home as my husband is a good cook.  And we eat healthy in Thailand.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 7, 2016)

Once in a great while for Chinese food. But when traveling to see our daughter we prefer a good buffet.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2016)

Tonight I'm going to H.Salt and bringing home fish & chips for all of us..


----------



## Redd (May 7, 2016)

A burger from a fast food joint maybe a few times a year on a busy, busy day when it's either eat or faint from hunger pangs, generally Micky D's where I think the cleanliness standards are a cut above a mom and pop diner, at least I hope so.

For the most part though I like to prepare my own food, I enjoy cooking, enjoy sharing a meal with friends.


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2016)

I don't eat out very often, and NEVER at fast food places.  Too much fat gives my GI tract fits.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 12, 2016)

*Eating out*



Lon said:


> Do you frequent Fast Food joints, restaurant chains, ethnic eateries?
> 
> I eat out twice a week generally and prefer Thai/Japanese/or Middle Eastern food. I do all my own home food preparation.



We eat out three times a week.  Wednesday is the day we get groceries, so we usually eat something out that is reasonable.  Then Saturday evening with long time friends a good meal and then on Sunday after church.
i would prefer to make a reading room out of the kitchen.


----------

